# 61624 versus 61626



## MsAnna (Feb 25, 2013)

Still new to IR and have a question regarding embolization non CNS versus CNS. I've researching and find that I'm not the only one who is confused about this scenario. Procedure performed was a Percutaneous transluminal Onyx emoblization of the left middle meningeal artery. I'm wondering why the provider is using 61626 instead of 61624. What would make this Non CNS? Any help would be great.
Thank you


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 25, 2013)

MsAnna said:


> Still new to IR and have a question regarding embolization non CNS versus CNS. I've researching and find that I'm not the only one who is confused about this scenario. Procedure performed was a Percutaneous transluminal Onyx emoblization of the left middle meningeal artery. I'm wondering why the provider is using 61626 instead of 61624. What would make this Non CNS? Any help would be great.
> Thank you



Anything inside the head or spinal code is 61624 (CNS)  Anything outside of the skull is Non-CNS 61626.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## MsAnna (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you Jim. It seems so simple when you put it that way. Is it correct to say then, that it's where the artery is embolized not where artery derives (branches) from?


----------

